# cage rage 27 free on nuts tv



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

For UK viewers, Nuts TV (Sky Channel 207) is showing Saturday's Cage Rage 27 live at 9pm. It's a freeview channel so everyone can watch it.


----------



## MoopsiePuffs (Jan 16, 2007)

yeh this is sweet, that channel sucks balls apart from cage rage contenders so maybe this will be a permanent deal.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

Is this because they're not getting enough viewers on sky sports?


----------



## leew11k (Nov 19, 2006)

Shamrock-Ortiz said:


> Is this because they're not getting enough viewers on sky sports?


i dont know m8 nuts does show alot of british mma but i have no idea why its on nuts tv if i find more info il post


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)

So its not on Sky Sports at all?


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

**JB** said:


> So its not on Sky Sports at all?


Well not this weekend, so I just presumed that would be why. No reason to take a 1 show break from Sky Sports, so I dunno.....


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Forget what i said lol.


----------



## Cramlington (Jul 10, 2008)

This is cool sh?t , affliction banned also on Bravo next week.


----------



## Haga (Jun 23, 2007)

Fantastic news, not a big fan of Cage Rage but its free MMA so i'm definatly watching this.


----------

